# Tesco vouchers and the tunnel



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Help me out here folks if you could :smile2:

I have £86 worth of Tesco vouchers which I can treble up to £258 if required for a tunnel crossing. This will be more than enough based on my experience.

Soooooo....

Do I go in to the Eurotunnel website; find out the price of my preferred crossing; and then change the Tesco vouchers into Eurotunnel usable ones on the Tesco website?

Then...can I book online or do I ring Eurotunnel armed with my voucher codes?

If done swiftly is it likely that I will secure the same crossing price as I get in my initial enquiry (above)?

If not exact will I get any balance back (i.e. the equivalent of change)?

TIA

Graham:smile2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

GMJ said:


> Help me out here folks if you could :smile2:
> 
> I have £86 worth of Tesco vouchers which I can treble up to £258 if required for a tunnel crossing. This will be more than enough based on my experience.
> 
> ...


Look at your now amended query

tony


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Tony

Do you get your price off the Tunnel website first so that you know how many vouchers to exchange? Or will the tunnel do you a quote and hold the price for you whilst you change vouchers etc?

I don't want to lose £40 quids worth if I can help it if I cant get change

ta

Graham:smile2:


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Graham. We always do it as you say.

Go to the Eurotunnel website and price up your preferred journey. If it's well in advance prices shouldn't change in the time it takes to get the vouchers.

Go to the Tesco website and cash in sufficient Tesco vouchers to pay for the tunnel fare (I usually find it best to go slightly under as it is difficult to get exact figures and no change is given).

Once Tesco have sent you the voucher code contact the Tesco specific number at Eurotunnel to make the booking. They will apply the Tesco code and then you can pay any balance due with a card.

Phil


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

GMJ said:


> Thanks Tony
> 
> Do you get your price off the Tunnel website first so that you know how many vouchers to exchange? Or will the tunnel do you a quote and hold the price for you whilst you change vouchers etc?
> 
> ...


You ONLY cash in enough vouchers at Tesco to cover your trip

The tunnel will not hold prices, but, the phone call to Tesco to cash in and obtain authorisation numbers takes mins. and to ring the chunnel a further few mins.

All done in 20 mins :smile2:

tony


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Tesco will only exchange in £10 multiples and triple them - for my £200 trip I needed to exchange £70 in vouchers = £210 losing £10 you may say, however in terms of voucher value I could have used £60 and added £20cash, 

I preferred to just use my 'free' vouchers and keep cash in my wallet

You cannot use vouchers to take dogs abroad, they have to be paid for separately


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mr Google never ceases to amaze!!

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=3223&sc_cmp=aff_1503186

Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep...

Got that too Dave but it didn't answer all my questions



Mr MHF never ceases to amaze me as I now have all the info I need :wink2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

GMJ said:


> Yep...
> 
> Got that too Dave but it didn't answer all my questions
> 
> ...


Not sure of that :wink2: as Tesco will, I think, give "change" when you exchange vouchers online so you do not lose any voucher value:-

see "Choose how much in Clubcard vouchers you'd like to exchange using the basket on the right. Any change left over from your Clubcard vouchers will be added back into your Clubcard Account."

I am pretty sure that when I last used the system (august) I entered the exact amount I wanted to exchange into the "amount" box.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sprinta said:


> Tesco will only exchange in £10 multiples and triple them - for my £200 trip I needed to exchange £70 in vouchers = £210 losing £10 you may say, however in terms of voucher value I could have used £60 and added £20cash,
> 
> I preferred to just use my 'free' vouchers and keep cash in my wallet
> 
> You cannot use vouchers to take dogs abroad, they have to be paid for separately


Just spoken to Clubcard............denominations for exchange go up in £5's......5=15

tony :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And you can change your booking anytime 

They are very good and will search for the cheapest time 

Nearest the price to your original booking

Judging by the speed we are travelling will need to do that

Aldra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

You can't use Tesco vouchers for a pet, This part has to be paid by card!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have already paid that

Decided not to abandon him this trip

Hopefully next time

Aldra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you use Tesco vouchers to book then have to delay be aware that you can't postpone more than a year. We lost our last booking that way due to continuing ill-health. 

I got the impression that if it had booked normally I could have postponed for longer. 

However, that's a fairly unlikely event so I'd use Tesco vouchers again.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> Just spoken to Clubcard............denominations for exchange go up in £5's......5=15
> 
> tony :wink2:


bugger! got it wrong again - I'll pay attention next time, thanks


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I just changed £65 worth of vouchers to get £195 worth of Chunnel vouchers.

I'm just waiting for the email and then I'll be booking next summer's crossing:blob8:

Graham:grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

:wav::wav:

All done :grin2:

Off on the 9th July and back home 10th August

Happy days :grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

GMJ said:


> :wav::wav:
> 
> All done :grin2:
> 
> ...


You've only 12 months from today to change your booking, if you need to.

tony :wink2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers Tony

Fingers crossed then:grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## clunegapyears (Feb 9, 2015)

We have also used Tesco tokens to cross to Ireland. A c. £600 crossing actually cost £6 in cash as I always go slightly under the online quote for the crossing.

You are not supposed to use the Eurotunnel crossings when you are not in the car ... but until this April when we started fulltime, I would regularly ring my Aged P's and the conversation would go something like:
Me: We are nearly out of wine, when can you go?
Mum: Oh in about 2 weeks... I'll check the diary.
....
Mum: how much do you want to spend and I'll order it all from Calais Majestic 
Me: Thanks Mum ... have a good day out!!!

They would also usually deliver it to us in Bristol. Spoilt or what?

My argument ... they have the time and I had the tokens!


----------

